
Smallest possible machine for web programming? - e59d134d
I use 15 inch MacBook Pro for work. My personal machine is 13 inch MBP. I like to stop by coffeeshop and work on personal projects until traffic dies down. However, carrying both machines at same time is a bit cumbersome. I could leave my personal machine in the car but prefer to keep it on my person in office. It gets really hot in summer and we don&#x27;t have covered parking always.<p>So I am looking at smaller personal machine that I can carry with me to work. My personal projects are mostly web based, I have various VPS for dev work.<p>So here are some options:<p>1. Surface Pro is the first option that comes to mind but it is almost as big as 13 inch MBP.<p>2. 10.5 inch iPad Pro is next option, not perfect setup but many blog posts about using it as main dev machine with certain apps. Bit expensive for what it is though.<p>3. Pixel C - 10.2 inches. Looks good but older and storage options are limited.<p>3a. 8-10 inches Android tablets (not sure which one). Again these will be limited but it seems people are able to make them work. Will need to buy a keyboard, don&#x27;t see many clean solutions like iPad pro.<p>Anyone here has any suggestions?
======
twobyfour
I've been working on an elderly 11" MacBook Air a bunch. Don't love the 16:9
screen ratio, and I've been spoiled by retina screens at work, but it's
perfectly adequate for local development on small projects or to SSH into a
server. And it weighs barely more than a tablet plus keyboard.

The 12" MacBook is probably perfect (even lighter, better screen), but a bit
pricey for the use case. Maybe a secondhand one when the Air kicks the bucket.

------
PaulHoule
I like a cheap android tablet plus a cheap Bluetooth keyboard and cheap
Bluetooth mouse. It costs 1/3 of what those 2-in-1 machines costs, and will
make the people who showed up at the hackathon with a mac jealous (at least as
far as style)

Just make sure you don't get one (Google Nexus) that can't do WiFi and
Bluetooth at the same time.

------
irlib
MacBook 12’ would work for most webdev work much better than any tablet while
being much less in weight and size than mbp 13’.

------
ApolloRising
11 inch macbook pro?

